# Darn it! Food saver bag failed me!



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

We butchered off a couple of ducks some time ago, and had been saving them in the freezer for a doctor - for some time now (nearly a year). Used food saver system - sealed them up great....for a while. I was just rooting around the freezer and noticed that one of them had lost its seal and the usual crusty ice was setting in - freezer burn soon to follow. I looked them over a few months ago and they were fine - but with the constant jostling and moving around of stuff in the freezer - it was probably bound to happen.

So - I'm not sure if I should try to reseal or what. If so - do I thaw it out, then reseal? or just reseal frozen.

ANy suggestions? These were really nice birds and I hate for them to be compromised. ALso - how might I be able to tell how much damage (freezer burn) has taken place?

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If the duck has been in the freezer for close to a year, it's time to cook that sucker. In my experience, poultry doesn't keep it's quality much after 9 - 12 months. If you decide to re-seal it, I certainly wouldn't defrost it first. Maybe you need to butcher another for the doctor and ask him to come get it before too long?

ETA: According to several website I just visited, the freezer life of chicken is 1 year, but duck is only 3-6 months. Not saying they are not safe to eat after that time, but the quality won't be first-rate.


----------



## elseesd73 (Jul 3, 2015)

I have been buying bags at Cabelas. They are a heavier plastic and do cost a little more but I think better quality. I also always double seal and have better luck for long storage.


----------



## Mapleworks (Jul 23, 2015)

Check out www.webstaurant.com. Same quality as CABELAS, half the price. $13 a hundred for quarts


----------



## elseesd73 (Jul 3, 2015)

I believe I paid $16.00 for 100 quart bags. They also had gal. bags but can't remember price but think they were $22.00 for 100. I have been very happy with the quality.


----------



## Country10 (Aug 16, 2015)

Would have to suggest you slow cook those and eat them up yourself or have a few friends over!! Your doc is going to be out of luck.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you all. Thanks also for the tips on how long a duck would do well in the freezer. Interesting that chicken will go longer. NOt sure why. Can't be te fat content. Duck has plenty of oil.

Anyway, compromised muscovy duck is now thawing in the fridge and will be our special meal for sunday dinner. We do a mean Peking duck - and are pretty talented at smoked duck as well.

We're out of drakes (have 3 duck hens) so will have to wait a long while until we can grow out another. You're right. MD will have to wait, or be satisfied with the one duck, foodsaver seal still intact.


----------

